# Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!



## Offebacher (5. November 2013)

Servus alle zusammen, ich will nächstes Jahr mit ein paar Kumpels nen schönen Angelurlaub machen.... auf Wels, Zander, Karpfen... wenn man nach einem sich dann umhört und fragt wo man denn so hin gehn könnte kommen immer nur die 2 gleichen Ziele bei raus... Entweder spanien zum Ebro oder nach Italien an den PO.... da jeder weiß das es dort wahrlich nicht mehr so gut ist wie es einmal war und ich gern für andere Gewässer und Länder offen bin würde ich gern mal wo anderst hin!!! 
Habt ihr da vllt ein paar gute tipps!?


----------



## Michael_05er (5. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Für Wels und Karpfen kommt immer wieder Frankreich ins Spiel. Mach dich doch da mal schlau. Ob Zander da rein passen, weiß ich aber nicht...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## antonio (5. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

ungarn.

antonio


----------



## carpforce1 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Mahlzeit,

Zander passen auch in Frankreich neben Karpfen und Wels in euer Beuteschema.

Ihr müsst nur bedenken, dass es für Raubfisch keine Nachtangelzonen gibt.
Somit werdet Ihr Nachts offiziel nur auf Karpfen fischen dürfen.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## Offebacher (5. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Danke Antonio, aber Ungarn ist GROß.... bräuchte wenn dann ein paar nähere infos mit unterkunft, boote leihen ect.

Wir wollen auch nicht in irgendein Camp oder so.. wir wollen allein für uns sein... Und desweiteren gehen wir erst ab 20. Okt weg das heissßt es soll schon ein bisschen südlich sein damit es auch noch schön warm ist.... es gibt doch aber auch bestimmt andere gewässer in spanien außer Ebro oder etwa nich?


----------



## Lommel (5. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Habe jetzt von einigen Kollegen gehört, das Marroko ein Geheimtip wäre. Anbei einmal ein Link:

http://www.marokko-aktiv-reisen.com/jagenundfischen-de-2598.html

Wenn du dich dazu entschliesst, wäre ein kleiner Bericht ganz nett.


----------



## antonio (5. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*



Offebacher schrieb:


> Danke Antonio, aber Ungarn ist GROß.... bräuchte wenn dann ein paar nähere infos mit unterkunft, boote leihen ect.
> 
> Wir wollen auch nicht in irgendein Camp oder so.. wir wollen allein für uns sein... Und desweiteren gehen wir erst ab 20. Okt weg das heissßt es soll schon ein bisschen südlich sein damit es auch noch schön warm ist.... es gibt doch aber auch bestimmt andere gewässer in spanien außer Ebro oder etwa nich?



google mal nach dombori.
das ist an nem altarm von der donau.
dort gibts aber noch wesentlich mehr entlang der donau.
der velencesee ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern.
liegt zwischen balaton und budapest bei szekesverhervar.
aber sonderlich warm ist es dort um die zeit nicht.

antonio


----------



## Seele (5. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Spontan fallen mir ein: 

Rhone, Petite Rhone, Saone Doubs, Lago Superiore, Lago Inferiore, Oglio, kleiner Po, Ili, Wolga, Bodensee, Rhein, Theiss, Lipno Stausee, Moldau Stausee, Griechenland, Türkei, .....


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Wolga-Delta, du kannst über Moskau nach Astrachan fliegen, nicht weit weg gibt es ein halbwegs vernünftiges Angelcamp.
...oder auch das Ili-Delta in Kazachstan.


----------



## carpforce1 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Wenn Ihr schon so anfangt dann schmeiße ich das Doanudelta in der Ukraine in die Runde. Auch Syrdarya und Amudarya in Usbekistan / Kasachstan sind zu nenen.
Ansonsten das nördliche Kaspische Meer mit den Zuflüssen Wolga und Ural.


----------



## Offebacher (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Danke für all eure antworten!!!! Aber es sollte im Oktober schon noch angenehme Temperaturen haben ( wärmer als bei uns) das heißt Russland, Kasachstan würde nicht ganz so passen.  Haben uns jetzt mal Lago superiore/inferiore in betracht gezogen... war schonmal jemand von euch dort und kann was dazu sagen???   User (Seele) zum beispiel????


----------



## druide (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Hallo,
wir (2 Personen) möchten auch gerne im März irgendwo zum Angeln hin.
Es sollte guter Fischbestand vorhanden sein ( Wels/Karpfen/Zander ) oder auch meinetwegen andere große Fische.
Der Urlaub sollte bezahlbar sein. Also wir wären bereit für Flug (Anreise) + Übernachtung 400€ auszugeben . Wir hatten an 4-5 Tage gedacht.
Wir würden am liebsten vom Ufer aus angeln können.
Habt ihr irgendwelche guten Vorschläge die so spontan auch noch realisierbar wären ?


----------



## ulfisch (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Ich Griechenland soll es einen See mit einem (sehr)guten welsbestand geben

der hier glaube ich" Im Polifitu - einem Stausee - findet sich, trotz intensiver Berufsfischerei, ein guter Wallerbestand."


----------



## Buhnenspringer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Spanien hat natürlich noch andere Stauseen und Flüße zu bieten. Welse werdet ihr darin allerdings, wenn überhaupt, dann nur in geringen Stückzahlen finden. Die Welsfischrei ist am Ebro nicht nur in den Stauseen und im Delta möglich (Segre und Cinca zähle ich jetzt mal dazu). Der Welsbestand ist im Mittellauf (vor dem Übergang in den Stausee) z.B. bei Saragossa nicht zu verachten. Camps werdet ihr da allerdings nicht finden. Aber deren Dienste wollt ihr sowieso nicht in Anspruch nehmen. 
Zwischen dem letzten Stau und dem Delta liegen auch noch mal gut 50 km Flußlauf mit absolut tollen Strecken. Allerdings ist der Bestand durch eine Zuleitung von Chemikalien vor einigen Jahren stark beschädigt worden. (Da ich seit Jahren nicht mehr da war, können das andere vielleicht besser beurteilen.) Früher war dieser Abschnitt (um Miravet) einfach der Hammer. Ebro ist nicht nur Mequinenza.


----------



## druide (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

es müssen nicht unbedingt welse sein. Aber es sollten schon etwas grössere fische sein, die auch spass im drill machen .


----------



## Lommel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Donaudelta in Rumänien wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Dieser Anbieter: http://www.rumaenienurlaub.net/angeln_im_donaudelta.html

scheint mir aber etwas teuer zu sein. Vielleicht findet ihr günstigere Möglichkeiten dort.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alternative zu EBRO oder PO gesucht!*

Da ich immer in den Sommermonaten am Ebro und seinen Zuflüssen war, kann ich nicht viel über die Situation im März bzw. Oktober berichten. Neben Welsen (es gibt Stellen und Tage, wo man wirklich absolute Traumfänge machen kann. Dennoch sind die Welse nicht überall gleich verteilt und das Revier ist RIESIG. Ich war immer allein unterwegs, ohne Guiding. Der erste Besuch endete mit nur einem Welsbiss, den ich auch noch verloren habe. Erst bei weiteren Touren und mit erheblichen Recherchebemühungen, hat es dann ganz gut funktioniert. Allein die Bootsbenutzung ist schon eine ganz große Hilfe. Die könnt ihr bei den Camps auch ohne die Inanspruchnahme von Guidings mieten. Dennoch, wenn ihr das erste mal dahin fahrt, würden sich ein oder zwei Tage Guiding durchaus lohnen) gibt es Unmengen an Karpfen. So etwas habe ich, außer in Zuchtanlagen, noch in keinem Naturgewässer gesehen. Die Größe variiert, es sind aber Fische über 20kg durchaus drin. Der Zanderbestand ist enorm, und es wird auch ordentlich gefangen. Gerade zu den Zeiten, zu denen ihr verreisen wollt. Daneben gibt es im Ebrostrom sehr schöne Barben, große Weißfischbestände, für mich schlicht und einfach- das Angelparadies. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich drei mal jährlich hinfahren.


----------

